# GTX 260 x2 vs HD 5850 vs GTX 275?



## booloo (Feb 15, 2010)

which is best for money? best performance?
if i do get the HD 5850, i will more then likely crossfire it some time down the track. Also if i got the GTX 275, i will sli sometime down the track. But atm wats the best over all?

GTX 260 x2 vs HD 5850 vs GTX 275


----------



## FATALiiTYz (Feb 15, 2010)

5850.


----------



## booloo (Feb 15, 2010)

or GTX 285. tho that is a bit more then i wont to spend


----------



## linkin (Feb 15, 2010)

5850


----------



## Shane (Feb 15, 2010)

Yeah like said,Id get the 5850 and X fire it later :good:


----------



## Gooberman (Feb 15, 2010)

More room less power used and awesome performance! 5850


----------



## lubo4444 (Feb 15, 2010)

5850 all the way!!! Plus you said you will crossfire it in the future so i'm saying definitely 5850 again!!!  It's better and DirectX 11 all the way.


----------



## joh06937 (Feb 15, 2010)

get the 5850. crossfire it later (as mentioned above). dx11 and eyefinity.


----------



## 87dtna (Feb 16, 2010)

It really depends on the prices you want to pay.  I honestly don't think the 5850 is worth what you would pay.  A gtx275 would only cost around $200 used right now, a 5850 is $300.  The 5850 is NOT 1/3 again the performance of a 275, it's about 10-15% better performance.

There is no game the gtx275 can't play at anything up to 1920x1200 and you will have no lag at all.


----------



## spynoodle (Feb 16, 2010)

First of all, are you building an entirely new computer? I ask this because you seem to be deciding over cards that you would SLI and a card that you would crossfire, and if I'm right, there isn't a motherboard that supports SLI _and_ Crossfire, so this will affect your motherboard decision too, right? Anyways, other than the motherboard thing, I would go with the 5850 if you really plan on using crossfire eventually.


----------



## Machin3 (Feb 16, 2010)

I would so trade my GTX 285 for a 5850. They are within the same price range but the 5850 is better. I almost wish I could have saved my money last year and waited.


----------



## Theblackoutow (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm glad everyone like my GPU .


----------



## kdfresh09 (Feb 16, 2010)

well just to clear info up , to spynoodle, i understand why you would ask if he is building a new pc or not, only for the fact that if he already has a motherboard he probably doesnt have the option to choose both crossfire or sli.  but if he is building a new pc then he could get a board based on the x55 chipset or similar which does support both  crossfire and sli configurations.  there are even some newer boards that have the lucid chip which allow one to use ati cards for rendering, and an nvidia card for physix.  my personal opinion would be to go with the 5850, get a board that allows you to crossfire, or use both ati and nvidia cards in randum, and expand your systme in the future on the platform.


----------



## 87dtna (Feb 16, 2010)

Almost all P55 and X58 boards (intel) support both Xfire and SLI.


----------



## spynoodle (Feb 16, 2010)

kdfresh09 said:


> well just to clear info up , to spynoodle, i understand why you would ask if he is building a new pc or not, only for the fact that if he already has a motherboard he probably doesnt have the option to choose both crossfire or sli.  but if he is building a new pc then he could get a board based on the x55 chipset or similar which does support both  crossfire and sli configurations.  there are even some newer boards that have the lucid chip which allow one to use ati cards for rendering, and an nvidia card for physix.  my personal opinion would be to go with the 5850, get a board that allows you to crossfire, or use both ati and nvidia cards in randum, and expand your systme in the future on the platform.





87dtna said:


> Almost all P55 and X58 boards (intel) support both Xfire and SLI.


Thanks for the info, guys. About that lucid chip thing: that would actually be very interesting, since then at that point he could get a 5850, and then if he wanted more performance he could just get something like a GTS 250 for PhysX rendering. In fact, I saw one cool card once that did just that. Here's the link:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130527&Tpk=Geforce GTX 275 250
It may actually be an option for him, since he was choosing between the GTX 275 as one of his options. This card, in games that support it, might actually perform better than the Radeon HD 5850. Then he could SLI it in the furure and.... well, you can guess the rest.


----------



## lubo4444 (Feb 16, 2010)

Midnight_fox1 said:


> I would so trade my GTX 285 for a 5850. They are within the same price range but the 5850 is better. I almost wish I could have saved my money last year and waited.



Why dont you try selling it and then get the 5850? There are still people who are looking for GTX 285.


----------



## kyleswitch (Feb 16, 2010)

5850 :good:


----------



## booloo (Feb 16, 2010)

ASUS P6T, Core i7-920, 8600 GT, 6GB DDR3 G.Skill-Trident, Antec 900, Coolermaster Extreme Power 550, Seagate 320Gb 3.5, Pioneer 218, Acer 2ms S243HL, Win 7 64bit. thats my rig atm... my motherboard can run either Sli or Crossfire. i just got my set a 5850 asus.. gonnna install it now


----------



## joh06937 (Feb 16, 2010)

good luck. hope everything goes smoothly...


----------



## spynoodle (Feb 17, 2010)

joh06937 said:


> good luck. hope everything goes smoothly...


+1. Good choice with Asus btw. They're good. Also, if you have that lucid chip thing like kdfresh09 said, you could get a lower-end Nvidia card (like the Geforce GTS 250) and use it for PhysX rendering.


----------



## Gooberman (Feb 17, 2010)

Why a GTS250 i would rather get a cheapo 8600gt for that crap


----------



## spynoodle (Feb 17, 2010)

Gooberman said:


> Why a GTS250 i would rather get a cheapo 8600gt for that crap


I would generally do the same for my own use, but it seemed like the poster was willing to go the extra mile. If you don't want to go overboard, though, one good one to get would be this:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...cm_re=GEforce_9600_GSo-_-14-130-509-_-Product
It's a nice card and has a gig of memory, so it doesn't seem that bad. Also, you may want to go with something even less expensive, like a Geforce 9500 GT or Geforce 8600 GT as Gooberman mentioned, which wouldn't also be that bad.


----------



## 87dtna (Feb 17, 2010)

ahh I was gonna say pick up this 8800gts for pretty cheap but now it's out of stock.  It was just there yesterday-

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814143119&cm_re=8800gts-_-14-143-119-_-Product


----------



## ScottALot (Feb 17, 2010)

I love the look of 2 260s in SLI...

the performance shouldn't be bad either haha


----------



## Ihatethedukes (Feb 17, 2010)

87dtna said:


> It really depends on the prices you want to pay.  I honestly don't think the 5850 is worth what you would pay.  A gtx275 would only cost around $200 used right now, a 5850 is $300.  The 5850 is NOT 1/3 again the performance of a 275, it's about 10-15% better performance.
> 
> There is no game the gtx275 can't play at anything up to 1920x1200 and you will have no lag at all.



Not really.  There is a stock 5850 beating a stock 275 by 30% and only by 15% across the board @ 1920x1200 (Exception is Hawx).  Once you factor in overclocking the 5850 will likely stretch it's lead.  ANd the idea of buying a used 275 versus the price of a new 5850 is lame.  You can get 5850s used too for $250-275 which puts it even further in line with performance.  The funny part is, performance is rarely liner in cost-performance scaling, especially in that high of a performance bracket.

http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/foru...-gtx-275-1792mb-super-overclock-review-8.html


----------



## Intel_man (Feb 17, 2010)

I've got the 2 GTX 260's... fast as hell.


----------



## spynoodle (Feb 17, 2010)

87dtna said:


> ahh I was gonna say pick up this 8800gts for pretty cheap but now it's out of stock.  It was just there yesterday-
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814143119&cm_re=8800gts-_-14-143-119-_-Product


That would have been great for the PhysX thing: cheap enough but still powerful. What is it with Newegg lately deactivating all the BFG cards?


----------



## roridude (Feb 17, 2010)

5850 ftw


----------

